# Differences between 7 and 9 escapism?



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

Yojimbo1990 said:


> 7s have more flighty, restless, mental energy. 9s are the opposite. 9s have a soft, grounded and mellow energy.
> 
> you can tell the difference in the way they talk. 7s talk fast, jumping from one idea to the next, they're excited, high-energy, entertaining, witty. they can be overly excited and then get bored quickly and move on to the next subject with the same energy and excitement.
> 9s talk slowly, they go off on tangents, they're dreamy, absent-minded, pacifying, tuning out. they are either present, feeling connected and creating peace and harmony in their environment, or they are absent, tuned-out, ignoring the world around them.
> ...


Daaaaamn... stop it with the stereotypos. kthnxbai. So much I do not superficially relate to at all.

I'm bored AF and got nothing to do atm... what happens? Distractions! Alcohol, internet, video games, snacks. I just want the weekend to blast by because my social life sucks. 

I'm going off on another thing... why is everyone I chat up near the home town NEVER have time to meet? How do people fill a whole damn weekend with shit to do? I can have 1 or 2 things going over the days, that still leaves many many hours of nothingness. And people say they're "spontaneous", fuck off! You're rigid AF.


----------



## Matejko108 (Oct 9, 2016)

pwowq said:


> Daaaaamn... stop it with the stereotypos. kthnxbai. So much I do not superficially relate to at all.
> 
> I'm bored AF and got nothing to do atm... what happens? Distractions! Alcohol, internet, video games, snacks. I just want the weekend to blast by because my social life sucks.
> 
> I'm going off on another thing... why is everyone I chat up near the home town NEVER have time to meet? How do people fill a whole damn weekend with shit to do? I can have 1 or 2 things going over the days, that still leaves many many hours of nothingness. And people say they're "spontaneous", fuck off! You're rigid AF.


what?

"I don't relate to that at all"

*literally confirm everything I just stated about type 7

or am I not getting the joke somehow?

or do you not see how what you describes totally confirms what I said?

you are bored (what I said, 7s are bored quickly) and you want to fill your time with fun activities (literally what I said) so you can distract yourself (what I said). 
doesn't mean that you are actually doing something all the time. but you don't like being bored and try to distract yourself with activities. and when you don't find anything to do, youre bummed out and restless. 
most 9s are fine with spending the weekend doing nothing, just watching tv and zoning out. you are restless and seek distraction.

learn to read before you accuse me of sterotyping.


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

Can only speak for myself, but 9s have a reputation for avoidance, bottling things up, not liking confrontation etc.

7s are assertive triad, and I know I often relish conflict and competition. Most of what i'm avoiding is "internal" stuff, stress, unresolved issues, stuff like that. I don't like those "quiet moments" that 9s often look for, for that reason.

I see 9ish people as letting problems build up and hoping they'll somehow go away, and they probably see me as causing my own problems, and dealing with the symptoms of it instead of the root cause.

Edit: As others have mentioned, 9s often seem to prefer a certain "numbness" or "emotional flatlining," and don't seem to like emotional highs anymore than they like emotional lows. I guess their preference is a kind of quiet, chill, contentment?


----------



## Full_fathom_4 (Jan 23, 2018)

Gentlemen, 9's avoid many things too by suddenly being busy, somewhere else. It's as though the word "dithering" was saved just for 9. Toiling away at this and that as an excuse for being busy, while the world burns behind them. And knowing this, their agitation smolders, beginning at low-grade and increasing from there, as the pressure/tension mounts into a call for attendance that crescendos into a giant resolution of... everything.


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

Yojimbo1990 said:


> 9s on the other hand love steadiness, routines, consistency. they'd rather be bored than over-excited. they can be stubborn and resistant to change.


That one is a stereotype imo. Who the hell would prefer 'bored' rather than 'over-excited'?

Being able to tolerate boredom or being low-key/low-energy should not be confused with resisting excitement or actually liking boredom.

Besides that, as a Ne dom, routine is something I simply cannot do, excitement and change are invigorating. Unlike a 7 I don't need to chase a high or the next best thing though, I can sit in the moment, appreciate it for what it is and be okay with mundane.


----------



## Teen Rose (Aug 4, 2018)

Completely diff. 7s escape from inside to outside. 9s escape from outside to inside.


----------



## Merkurin (Aug 21, 2018)

Sonny said:


> *That one is a stereotype imo. Who the hell would prefer 'bored' rather than 'over-excited'?*
> 
> Being able to tolerate boredom or being low-key/low-energy should not be confused with resisting excitement or actually liking boredom.
> 
> Besides that, as a Ne dom, routine is something I simply cannot do, *excitement and change are invigorating*. Unlike a 7 I don't need to chase a high or the next best thing though, I can sit in the moment, appreciate it for what it is and be okay with mundane.


👏👏Thank you so much for clarifying this. Yes, 9s are low key and they tend to lack energy/motivation, but that doesn`t mean that they do tolerate being bored or resist being stimulated in whatever way and aways prefer routine and consistency. I know enough 9s who are quite the opposite. I`m a 9 myself and especially the bolded parts in your qote are speaking to me.
I also think that 9s can escape in completely 7ish ways, the key is that they wanna block out uncomfortable things and any internal as well as external tension - they wanna avoid dealing with shit, they wanna tune out or dissociate. You can do so in very low-key ways (e. g. being a couchpotatoe, slacker, TV/video game junkie, etc.), and that is often the case with 9s, but you can do so in very active, outgoing ways as well. ( E. g. working, excessive partying, drugs, throwing yourself into constant activity, always seeking stimulation, always staying in motion. The 9 does so to distract himself, so that he/she can`t come to rest and can`t calm down, because then the 9 would have to face reality as well as all of his/her problems, which is what the 9 is trying to avoid and feels overwhelmed with.) 
Both are ways for 9s of tuning out reality and problems, and of dissociating from them. It depends on the individual 9 which way of tuning out/dissociating/avoiding they choose.


So it is not always that easy to differentiate bewtween 9`s and 7`s way of escapism, because ,unlike popular opinions, they can literally be the same. The reasons for their escapism though, will be a little different.


----------



## Merkurin (Aug 21, 2018)

Rebelgoatalliance said:


> Edit: As others have mentioned, 9s often seem to prefer a certain "numbness" or "emotional flatlining," and don't seem to like emotional highs anymore than they like emotional lows. I guess their preference is a kind of quiet, chill, contentment?


I would say that this is also a stereotype. For some 9s it`s true, for others it`s not. As a 9 myself for example I don`t really like feeling in the middle emotionally all the time. I actually feel very strong and intensely about things on the inside and have very rich and deep emotions, but I don`t let anything of it come out to the surface. Therefore I often _appear_ to other people more emotionally flat and like I`m always chill and calm, but the reality is very different. I made a thread on this issue a few monts ago and there were a couple of 9s who stated that they feel the same about this. It was quite interesting to me, here is a link to this thread if you like to know more about that: https://www.personalitycafe.com/typ...253-nines-really-emotionally-flat-people.html


----------



## withrainfall (May 21, 2019)

Merkurin said:


> I would say that this is also a stereotype. For some 9s it`s true, for others it`s not. As a 9 myself for example I don`t really like feeling in the middle emotionally all the time. I actually feel very strong and intensely about things on the inside and have very rich and deep emotions, but I don`t let anything of it come out to the surface. Therefore I often _appear_ to other people more emotionally flat and like I`m always chill and calm, but the reality is very different. I made a thread on this issue a few monts ago and there were a couple of 9s who stated that they feel the same about this. It was quite interesting to me, here is a link to this thread if you like to know more about that: https://www.personalitycafe.com/typ...253-nines-really-emotionally-flat-people.html


Very interesting - I would have thought that was a 4 thing (feeling emotions strongly).


----------

